# PoLR hits



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

People heard of these? It is when you PoLR function gets hit and you are pushed out to overuse your weak functions for some time to work it out. You get "stunned" and you get back by feeding your ego block again. It might happened frequently when hanging out with your conflictor or supervisor. It is your mobilizing function but the opposite direction, its your vulnerable function.

:exterminate:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

There's an interesting article I read about vulnerable function stating that it is the most "specifically you" function, being composed entirely of your own personal experiences. When using it, you use it without filter, without concern for norms, without concern for situation, and is you without any sort of mask. You simply do "you" with regards to the element. When it is called upon, and required to use, it is like being unchained. Due to this, it becomes "vulnerable" with regards to societal assimilation. Push the button, the element engine turns on. Push the button, you get what the buttons for. It's raw. It's unrefined. We guard against it's usage. If you try to push, for instance, my Se, and manage to succeed, then you will get the whole, raw, sum of Se in my lifetime in return. Guarding the button isn't affected by being on/off, and as such, it might not shut back off once turned on. Since it is directly opposed by Leading function, most people don't want to be "on."


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, I get what you mean. PoLR hit is, at least, from my own perspective, when I'm in a social situation and there's a lot of Fe and I'm expected to Fe or people encourage Fe from me which just turns into a very resounding no in return. 

It reminds me of this guy (scroll towards the end where he's thanking everyone) and how he does it extremely deadpan:


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm. What is a Te PoLR hit like?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. What is a Te PoLR hit like?


Mother is IEI and a manager. She has regional managers come look over stuff sometimes. Sometimes they tell her she isn't doing things efficiently, processes need changing, or "talk to her like she is stupid" "or doesn't know what she's doing." She then spends the rest of the day stressed out and goes home and cries until she goes to sleep, usually talking to people on the phone for other people that share her viewpoints on the work.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

When PoLR hits: I don't know what it is I'm supposed to do... But, I'm pretty sure I try to compensate with Fe, and get repulsed/ignored, or they just don't understand that I'm mocking them.

I don't know if I ever _try_ using Fi-- I'm sure I use it, I'm just not aware of it. I think there's some kind of psychological barrier there. Repulsion/Fear... Just can't deal with it, or 'face it'? I dunno, dude.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

whats a Ti polr hit like?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> whats a Ti polr hit like?


Daughters an 11yr old ENFP (I believe). She's very sensitive to people treating her like she doesn't belong or fit in (likes positive connotations of "special"/"unique", dislikes negative connotations of "weird"). Also gets very withdrawn/quiet when Ti becomes a primary focus for tasks.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

the most similar situation i can think of is when there's too much pressure coming in form of agressive attitudes (se perhaps? disturbing my si?) not in a physical way but demanding some reasoning from my part specially in groups, i think this doesn't usually happens in one by one situations. even if i am right i just can't get my mind work, it stops.
so i need time by myself to explain where are my conclusions coming from and demonstrate i'm right. i feel like this is injustice cuz they make me doubt if i was right or not and i get a bit lost there. So my reaction would be poker face, slowly thinking i'm right but i can't get this working now, then i just start screaming telling that person to fuck off (really primitive caveman se)
it is like i need to focus a lot on things to really understand them. i usually dislike understanding things. if i need to understand some system i would go for the basics and carry on with that the most efficient possible way. 
Another thing also related a bit with what Entropic said is when i get presents and stuff i know i have to say oh they're cool, but it comes off so fake and unreal that i feel embarrased and stupid and i'm like thanks (so fucking fake ^^') let me dissapear yizus.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. What is a Te PoLR hit like?


Basically for IEI got Te PoLR which make the IEI use Te and ignoring Fe for a sec. Te is very different from Fe and it messes everything up. IEI becomes very ineffective and weak not able to be a strong judger ala Fe but a weak Te. Is pretty much messes with the IEI inner stuffs, mind outside out kinda thing. "Vulnerable function".

You got forced to use Te, pressured, kinda deal. A function that you are weak.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> When PoLR hits: I don't know what it is I'm supposed to do... But, I'm pretty sure I try to compensate with Fe, and get repulsed/ignored, or they just don't understand that I'm mocking them.
> 
> I don't know if I ever _try_ using Fi-- I'm sure I use it, I'm just not aware of it. I think there's some kind of psychological barrier there. Repulsion/Fear... Just can't deal with it, or 'face it'? I dunno, dude.


ILE i think can get confused with their feelings for others. Also being confronted and pressured to express complex feelings. In a way that just suckes


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> Guess for ILE you are confronted to express how you feel about other person and complex feelings.


It's not just about people. It's about things, too, and opinions in general, in a way. I am content to adopt a position for the sake of discussion, but it's not really 'my' position-- I don't ever really have an actual 'opinion', and don't like to be pushed into taking a decisive stance like that. I like to remain untied, in a way. 

It's more complex than just feelings. There's psychological distance which I'm oblivious of, and the idea of like and dislike as well. I always assumed liking something was connected to interest-- That's just my Ne. :kitteh:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. What is a Te PoLR hit like?


Probably something like this. Lol


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

To_august said:


> Probably something like this. Lol


I hate taxes. :bored:

(But doesn't everyone?)


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

Silveresque said:


> Hmm. What is a Te PoLR hit like?


I have some Te PoLR's in my surroundings and first thing I can think of is that they react badly to large amounts of factual informations. Like when I explain how something has to be done, and these are detailed instructions, I can see they zone out and nod their heads robotically. :tongue: They also generally don't get direct and detailed "orders", when you tell them what to do without explaining your reasons behind it systematically in a Ti way. Another thing is that they seem very uncomfortable when you demand them to speak concretely and to be specific about facts and actual data (it's like they feel it is some kind of intrusion? I dunno).
Also, Te PoLR's generally have problems with prioritizing informations and goals, hence they may become frustrated when you criticize/challenge their way of doing things (usually for the sake of effectiveness) or their believes.

I have no idea how it feel to be "hit by Te" though, I can only observe on the outside.





To_august said:


> Probably something like this. Lol


Black Books is such a great show :laughing:
Though I've always thought about Bernard as an iconic Fe PoLR (ILI). I can relate to his way of doing taxes lol.

* *


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> It's not just about people. It's about things, too, and opinions in general, in a way. I am content to adopt a position for the sake of discussion, but it's not really 'my' position-- I don't ever really have an actual 'opinion', and don't like to be pushed into taking a decisive stance like that. I like to remain untied, in a way.


I might be able to add to this considering I have Fi Role.

I dislike the closed mindedness that comes with having a strong personal opinion; my opinions are easily adapted. I can also see that personal bonds are often needed by people before getting close, but I don't want that to happen. I prefer to disregard personal bonds and judge people's trustworthiness by their merits.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I might be able to add to this considering I have Fi Role.
> 
> I dislike the closed mindedness that comes with having a strong personal opinion; my opinions are easily adapted. I can also see that personal bonds are often needed by people before getting close, but I don't want that to happen. I prefer to disregard personal bonds and judge people's trustworthiness by their merits.


What are you calling "personal bonds" and what are you calling "merits"?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> What are you calling "personal bonds" and what are you calling "merits"?


Personal Bonds: Spending time and being friendly with someone so that they develop trust in you and form a bond.
Merits: Whether someone is trustworthy with others; I will sometimes test people with fake secrets to see if they share them, or observe how two-faced they are with other people. That's how I determine someone's trustworthiness.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> Personal Bonds: Spending time and being friendly with someone so that they develop trust in you and form a bond.
> Merits: Whether someone is trustworthy with others; I will sometimes test people with fake secrets to see if they share them, or observe how two-faced they are with other people. That's how I determine someone's trustworthiness.


Seems like Fe and Fi.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

wolf12345 said:


> Black Books is such a great show :laughing:
> Though I've always thought about Bernard as an iconic Fe PoLR (ILI). I can relate to his way of doing taxes lol.
> 
> * *


Who wouldn't relate?:laughing:

Those guys who wanted to talk about Jesus though... no way I would prefer talking to random strangers about Jesus, let alone asking them in, to doing simple work, requiring factual information. Also his reaction to filling out the data is just... hilarious XD 

I saw only small bits of the show here and there and thought the guy could be IEI, but that's really based on very short portions, so you can be right about his type.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

emberfly said:


> Sure. That wasn't the point I was trying to make. I guess I am bad at explaining myself. The annoying part is having to react _at all_.
> 
> I wonder what @westlose would say.


Sorry for my late answer.

Indeed, I won't even care if the present is bad. I will be happy because receiving a gift is a positive display of affection. 
Even if the present is bad, it's not that embarrassing for me, because I would rather joke about it and find a funny thing about it.

I don't even expect anything, the goal of exchanging present is to share a merry moment together. 



> Fe valuing is more like: I just received a gift--the correct thing to do now is for me to respond positively and enthusiastically and promote a lovely emotional atmosphere. And this happens rapid-fire. They don't even think about it. They probably don't even consider whether they subjectively like the gift or not until much later, if they even care to do that at all.


You're right, my subjective attraction/repulsion don't matter that much, compared to the positive emotional value that is attached to it.
"I just received a gift and that's awesome, I'm happy to receive such affection".
I won't be happy just because it's the correct thing to do though. I will just be happy because it is a positive thing.
If you want, Fe is focused on the objective emotional content, so that's not like we are forced to react a certain way. 


But what you said totally fit with Te PoLR, aka not being able to relate to an environment where Fe is expected.

Fe won't "hit your PoLR" if it's present or used, it will only annoy you if it's expected from you. Because you just can't relate to this at all.

On the other hand, I will be annoyed if I have to deal with details and practical tasks (pragmatic would be a better word?). And in general, the western community and way of life expect a lot of these things from us, and that's why my sociotype is most likely to be somewhat unadapted. 

It's not about efficiency but more about being able to tell apart things logically and follow the path that emphasize optimization, and forget the other settings (which is opposed to Fe).


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

emberfly said:


> Sure. That wasn't the point I was trying to make. I guess I am bad at explaining myself. The annoying part is having to react _at all_.
> 
> 
> Even still, someone who values Fe isn't going to look at a received gift and think "I don't like this, now I have to pretend to like it." That's a very Fi-valuing response.
> ...


Lol I can if I feel like it deny Fe the pleasure of me "doing the expected",
or just give them what they want.
It doesn't really cost me all that much.
To me what I feel about the present is paramount, 
yet I see the whole objective valuation spectacle and can deal with it if I must.

Dealing with Ne on the other hand is costly. xD
I remember playing a game with an ENFp, INTj and ISTp.
The ENFp kept changing the rules and the ISTp had a field day arguing their merits.
The INTj was commenting on how interesting the changes was and trying to analyze the implications.
I felt nautious and excused myself to the bathroom.
It was at that moment I realized that I needed to limit the time I spent with Ne doms.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ixim said:


> So, I've been to a mobile phone retailer because I flushed my iPhone. Funnily enough, only the big button broke down(tbh, it was acting wonky for quite some time). This is the result:
> 
> FUCK! SHIT! EVERYTHING IS THE SAME! CAN'T CHOOSE!!!
> 
> ...


1) Do you understand what it is you're trying to choose from, and the underlying consequences, but can't decide?

2) Do you _not _understand, and that is _why _you're having trouble deciding?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> 1) Do you understand what it is you're trying to choose from, and the underlying consequences, but can't decide?
> 
> 2) Do you _not _understand, and that is _why _you're having trouble deciding?


1. Yes this is true. I am very much aware of what I'm trying to choose from, but it always comes out wrong. I either break down while choosing or choose in a rush and then...good luck! Trying to purchase shoes, phones etc is very difficult to me because of this. I think that point 1 is true, yes. When I try to choose and decide it always involves great deal of frustration. Hell, I passed some romance opportunities because there were more than 1 girl interested(ok, why is that bad? /shrug silly me!) and even ruined my college life by rushing a decision(luckily, it was paid by state, so no biggie. If I had to take a loan, like in US, ... that'd be SWELL). No biggie tho-I dislike college style thinking anyhow <3 .

2. No, I understand fully. I can even foresee far future, but when there are many options and undefined objective...ARGH! Refer to pt.1 for more on that.

...so what'll it be?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ixim said:


> 1. Yes this is true. I am very much aware of what I'm trying to choose from, but it always comes out wrong. I either break down while choosing or choose in a rush and then...good luck! Trying to purchase shoes, phones etc is very difficult to me because of this. I think that point 1 is true, yes. When I try to choose and decide it always involves great deal of frustration. Hell, I passed some romance opportunities because there were more than 1 girl interested(ok, why is that bad? /shrug silly me!) and even ruined my college life by rushing a decision(luckily, it was paid by state, so no biggie. If I had to take a loan, like in US, ... that'd be SWELL). No biggie tho-I dislike college style thinking anyhow <3 .
> 
> 2. No, I understand fully. I can even foresee far future, but when there are many options and undefined objective...ARGH! Refer to pt.1 for more on that.
> 
> ...so what'll it be?


I wouldn't necessarily point to a PoLR, but _possibly_ low Se.

Still, if Entropic typed you as ESI, I wouldn't discount it. He's generally a lot better at typing than I am, I can say that much. And he's improved a lot with his typing methods, in such a way that I haven't seen a typing I could disagree with for quite awhile.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I wouldn't necessarily point to a PoLR, but _possibly_ low Se.
> 
> Still, if Entropic typed you as ESI, I wouldn't discount it. He's generally a lot better at typing than I am, I can say that much. And he's improved a lot with his typing methods, in such a way that I haven't seen a typing I could disagree with for quite awhile.


Why do you trust him so? Why should I? Something about him rubs me the wrong way...

edit: I don't even know why I began doubting him.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Ixim said:


> Why do you trust him so? Why should I? Something about him rubs me the wrong way...
> 
> edit: I don't even know why I began doubting him.


It's not _about_ trust. Not at _all_.

Not to say that I don't trust him, but... Well, I don't. But, I don't _not _trust him either. :laughing:

I weigh my understanding of the theories, and their practical application, and then I compare his conclusions to what I know. And it makes sense. (Hello Ti, haha)

That said, he used to make a lot more misses than he does now. But, that follows logically, doesn't it? The more you practice, the better you become. As far as I know, he's been at this for years. Definitely longer than I have. :kitteh:


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Ixim said:


> Why do you trust him so? Why should I? Something about him rubs me the wrong way...
> 
> edit: I don't even know why I began doubting him.


For me, it's largely precedence. Everything Entropic says makes perfect sense, and he has proven himself time and time again to have more accurate theories than I ever could. The flaw of Ti idealism, I guess; or maybe my Ne difficulties.

Yet from what I remember, he doesn't seem to understand conscious Ti very well and I find that both funny and somewhat ironic (considering it's 4D in ILIs). It's almost as if he doesn't realise that everything he says flawlessly adheres to Ti.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

@Ixim

Considering you are comparing the explicit qualities of two or more objects, wouldn't that classify as Ti?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> @_Ixim_
> 
> Considering you are comparing the explicit qualities of two or more objects, wouldn't that classify as Ti?


I wouldn't say explicit qualities per se. See, I don't have trouble with picking a car or picking a graphic card. I simply compare their specifications and then compare how much it's worth per currency spent(so to speak).

The problem comes when I don't know what I'm supposed to choose and I have next to no willing experience / expertise with it. Like shoes...really(that's why I buy almost the same Addidas over and over lol)? Or the phones-I have next to no idea what to even expect from them(that's why I tend to resort to fallback on Apple products-if money's willing!). I really, really, really hate adaptation and change. But then again, I don't like the stagnant waters either-but they do bother me FAR less than constant changes. So there is that.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

@Ixim
That's still a problem with comparisons of externals, though, is it not? You're not really comparing "essences" or whatnot. Having to place the choices present into a hierarchy of criteria. The alternative method is Fi, whereby you (hate to use this term) "feel" which one you like best for inexplicit reasons.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> @_Ixim_
> That's still a problem with comparisons of externals, though, is it not? You're not really comparing "essences" or whatnot. Having to place the choices present into a hierarchy of criteria. The alternative method is Fi, whereby you (hate to use this term) "feel" which one you like best for inexplicit reasons.


Kinda like "this one's ugly, I don't like this one, oooh an Apple product-I LIKE this one"? edit: for Fi

...that sounds familiar...


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Ixim said:


> Kinda like "this one's ugly, I don't like this one, oooh an Apple product-I LIKE this one"? edit: for Fi
> 
> ...that sounds familiar...


Yeah. Otherwise you are using the comparison charts given or features and specs, but if you try and do such without being given the chart, then you would be relying on your personal experience of Ti, which would not be present for completely new products. Then you'd end up just Fi'ing it, which would be your natural disposition anyways.


----------

